# New Girl ~



## debz_32 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone.
My name Debz. My partner and I have just been referred for ISCI. I will have to then undergo the same procedure as IVF. As you can imagine we're both very nervous and not. sure what to expect from our first consultation and how the actual procedures effect your body. We have so many questions and not sure where to start.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  debz  
 on being referered for ICSI thats half the battle!
I hope that by finding FF at this stage of your journey you will get info and support to give you a head start and some friends to keep you sane during the 2week wait and beyond

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*For the ICSI board -*
CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis*
CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES*
CLICK HERE

*G&B - Community board*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate check out the
*New Member FAQ*
CLICK HERE

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Debz,    
                welcome to FF you are on the right site and will receive lots of support from people in the same position as yourself. I am fairly new myself and have had lots of support.good luck with your journey and my thoughts are with you hun.         


          Love and hugs Katie40 xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Debz

You've come to the right place.  The people on here are fab    I haven't been through ICSI myself but follow Dizzi's links and you'll find all the right boards.  Welcome  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun i just want to welcome you to ff  you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need good luck with everything
love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Debz,
Welcome! 
I was fortunate enought to find FF just as i realised i needed ICSI, and it has been an incredible support. It still is. The male factor ICSI thread was my favourite, as i could chat to others at a similar stage in their treatment.
All the best 
JJ


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hello and welcome to the best site on the net xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Debz!!!

Just wanted to welcome you to the site and wish you good luck for your upcoming ICSI treatment.  

Me and DH have had 2 goes of full cycles of IVF+ICSI.  Dizzi has left you some good links but if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.  I'll be happy to help 

  

Angiexxx


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Debz
Just wanted to welcome you to the site!  The other girls are right, this is the best place to come to for support when you need it most.  The amount of information out there is pretty overwhelming at first but I'm sure you will be able to learn everything you might need to know on this site, and hopefully get all the support you need.
Best of luck with your treatment,
Love Boo x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Debz* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Debz,

I just wanted to say welcome to ff and best of luck with your treatment.

I,m pretty new to this myself and have only just started treatment for ICSI last Monday, but I can tell you, once you start it is so exciting.

I found this site to be exellent and full of information... I,m glued to it most of the day (when I should be working  ) and even read the threads which have nothing to do with my treatment, to see whats going on    

Hope to hear how your geting on.

Jump xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi debz welcome to ff. I have just started my second ICSI/ES and i find this site fantastic. Its full of support day or night. Good luck hun


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Debz, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello debz,welcome to ff this site is graet so much information and support,i know what u mean about it all being so dornting and scarey this all is we also have to have icis but not sure what to expect or whats going to happen.we have our first consultation tomorrow 12th july,and we have so meny questions we need answering.so the best of luck to u.take care hun,

     shelley.


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Shelly...

Let us know how you get on hun.

Are you going to Holly House by any chance ?

I,ve just started my treatment there and so far so good  

Jump x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Dabz,

Welcome to fertility friends it's a great site for advice and support.

I would like to wish you   for your ICSI treatment, And Sending you    vibes.


                                              Take care

                                            Strawberries x


----------

